# Photographers needed - Kayak, Rafting Photos



## Alex T (May 28, 2004)

Want to get paid to take photos and live where you can paddle class II-V everyday??!?! Stupid question, of course you do...

*RapidShots.com is hiring Photographers for the summer season.* 

Hires need to live in (or move to) BV / Salida / Leadville area. Paddle every afternoon in one of the 3 badass playholes, run the numbers or get stomped on lake creek. Anyway you slice it, this is the best place to spend a summer boating and working!

So what do you need to bring to the table? Read on......
RapidShots needs _mildly_ experienced photographers to come and shoot for us this season. 


*Training and equipment are provided.* 


Experience with SLR cameras and/or Digital SLRs preferred.
Experience with digital photography workflow software and equipment - preferred but not required.

Call, talk it over, see what's involved and help make your work-life serve your play-life! Maybe this will be a good fit for you...

Reach Alex any time @ 303.887.5276 or email alex at rapidshots dot com


----------

